# Hilfe beim Teichbau



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein ziemlich großes Loch (ca. 95m² Oberfläche, tiefste stelle 2m)in meinen Garten gegraben und möchte dieses nun in einen Gartenteich verwandeln.
Folgendes schwebt mir vor.
4 Kammerfilter mit 500 l Volumen ohne Vortex.Ich würde gerne auf eine UV Klärung verzichten weil diese dinger nicht nur Algen sondern auch alle anderen Bakterien töten. (nicht zu vergessen die Preise von den Röhren)
Bodengrund aus gewaschenem Kies und Sand + Blähton.
Die Pflanzstufe ist ca. 50cm breit und soll als Grund auch Kies und Sand + Blähton enthalten.
Eventuell wollte ich auch Zeolith untermischen.
Den Bodenablauf würde ich in ca. 1m Wassertiefe anbringen damit das tieferliegende Wasser nicht erwärmt wird.
Also an alle Teichbauprofis vieleicht könnt ihr mir sagen ob das bei geplant geringem Fischbesatz für klares Wasser ausreicht.
Wenn ich das hier falsch gepostet habe tut`s mir leid ist der erste beitrag.


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2003)

*...*

Hallo Maertes,

kann nur kurz am Antworten, bin gerade im Forum etwas am anpassen, deswegen nur der kurze Kommentar:

95m² supi ok

Zeolith ist sehr teuer und verliert nach 3 Monaten seine Wirkung, sprich muss dann regeneriert werden ...

Mir erscheint es so,als würdest du einen Koi-Teich bauen wollen wegen deiner Mehrkammerfiltergranate  ???


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2003)

Zwischenfrage: Warum keinen Vortex? 
Du würdest Deinem Kammerfilter viel Arbeit abnehmen, und im Eigenbauverfahren gehört der Vortex zu den billigsten Filterarten

lG
Doogie
(ansonsten: klasse Projekt, bin gespannt was rauskommt!  :zustimm: )


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2003)

maertes77 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe ein ziemlich großes Loch (ca. 95m² Oberfläche, tiefste stelle 2m)......Also an alle Teichbauprofis vieleicht könnt ihr mir sagen ob das bei geplant geringem Fischbesatz für klares Wasser ausreicht.



Ich glaube ich träume - bist du sicher, daß das kein Schreibfehler ist - 95m², geplanter geringer Fischbesatz und dann noch die Frage nach klarem Wasser - muß ich jetzt Albträume bekommen wegen meiner mickrigen 15 m²?

Manche Leute habens halt einfach gut!!!

Herzlich Willkommen übrigens noch ;-)


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2003)

*...*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Ich baue den Filter eigentlich nur weil überall darauf verwiesen wird das ein teich mit fischbesatz gefiltert sein sollte.
Ein richtiger Koiteich sollte es nicht werden, das sind ja eher Aussenaquarien als Teiche..... bei der eingesetzten Technik.
Das mit dem Zeolith wusste ich nicht. danke
Das mit der größe ist kein Schreibfehler sondern ein Unfall gewesen, weil man beim ausheben mit einem Radlader irgendwann daß Augenmaß verliert.
Maertes


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2003)

Suuuuper, ein "Unfall" !!!

auf das Freu ich mich auch schon... wenn sich mein Baggerfahrer beim Kellerausheben vertut bekomme ich vielleicht auch einen See !


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2003)

Vielleicht ein kleines Beispiel aus der Praxis:

ich habe vor ein paar Monaten ein Grundstück samt 100.000 Liter Teich übernommen (der Teich muss leider bis nächstes Frühjahr weg)

ein 95m² Loch wird wohl noch erheblich mehr Liter fassen (bei durschschnittlich 1,5m Tiefe)

die einzige Filterung geschieht über 2 Pumpen, die das Wasser über einen Bachlauf mit anschliessendem Absetzbecken und durch eine Menge Pflanzen pumpen...  bei einem Besatz von 4 kleinen Kois auf diese gróße Wassermenge reicht diese Art von Filterung aus, um das Becken bis auf 1,5 Meter Tiefe klar zu halten. Die Werte sind nahe an optimal, die Fische fühlen sich wohl und es entsteht derzeit keinerlei Wartungsaufwand...

Wenn Du also nicht vor hast den Teich mit Fischen vollzustopfen dann muss es nicht unbedingt ein "Aussenaquarium" werden, wie Du meinst...

Allerdings bezweifle ich, daß es bei wenigen Kois bleiben wird... die schönen Tiere haben die Angewohnheit sich "aussernatürlich" zu vermehren... jedesmal wenn ich an einem Koi-Teich vorbeikomme reizt es mich noch einen mitzunehmen   
MICH hält allerdings die Tatsache davon ab, daß ich schon jetzt Bedenken habe, wie ich die Tiere vom existierenden großen in den noch zu planenden kleinen Teich bringen soll   

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2003)

hallo maertes,

herzlichen glückwunsch - du hast 30m² mehr als ich.

die tiefe finde ich in ordnung - aber denke auch an einige flachwasserzohnen zur bepflanzung oder an separate pflanzbereiche - pflanzen sind am teich außerordentlich wichtig zur nitratminderung und somit zur algenbekämpfung.

ich persönlich würde den bodenablauf bis zum grund legen - dort sammelt sich der meißte mulm und schmutz der von der filteranlage auch erfasst werden sollte - die theorie mit den temperaturzonen ist in der praxis eh nicht haltbar da in einem teich soviel bewegung entsteht daß sich die temp. eh mischen.
nicht vergessen würde ich eine öberflächenabsaugung - skimmer.

beachte auch daß du versuchst in deinen teich eine kreisströmung zu bekommen - wegen dem schmutztransport.

zuletzt - wenn du die finanz. möglichkeit hast integriere dir unbedingt den filter - selbst wenn die erfahrung zeigt daß du ihn nur mit 25% seiner leistung fahren mußt - er schadet 100% nicht - nur wenn du irgendwann doch deinen besatz erweiterst (machen die meisten - selbst wenn es die natur selbst macht) hast du aufjedenfall reserve !

alles was man im nachhinein bauen  muß ist mit sehr viel mehraufwand verbunden - da kann ich ein lied davon singen.

auch eine vorfilterung wie sie doggie vorschlug ist zu empfehlen (vortex oder spaltsieb)

soviel zu meiner meinung

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2003)

Hallo Maertes,

auch wenn Du aktuell vielleicht noch das Gefühl haben solltest, daß Dein Teich zu groß wurde ... noch sprichst Du von "Unfall" - spätestens nächstes alllerspätestens übernächstes Jahr wirst Du von "göttlicher Fügung" sprechen   

Da ich selbst noch im Baustadium bin, sag ich zu den anderen Sachen lieber mal nichts   

Grüßle Susanne


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2003)

*...*

Hallo,
was für eine tolle Resonanz hier in diesem Forum.
Ich werde alle Bilder des Teich und Filterbaus einstellen.
Das mit dem Bodenablauf und der erwärmung habe ich vermutet aber noch nirgenwo einen erfahrungsbericht drüber gelesen.
Über die Pflanzen habe ich mir noch keine grossen Gedanken gemacht, warscheinlich ein Fehler, werde ich nachholen. Vielleicht kann ich ja von euch ein paar Tipps bekommen. Die Pflanzen sollten aber nicht wuchern, ich bin kein Fan von schnellwachsenen Dingen. Man soll sich ja schließlich Zeit lassen.  
Was mir wirklich gut an dieser Site gefällt ist, das es keine Abhängigkeit zu Gala - Bauern oder Pumpenherstellern gibt, und man eine neutrale Meinung als Antwort bekommen kann.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

hallo maertes,

bitte unterschätze die macht der pflanzen nicht - sie sind lebensnotwendig für deinen teich - höchtstens du möchtest eine grüne suppe - 
ganz grob und schnell: ein filter baut stickstoffverbindungen die im teich durch ausscheidungen und faulstoffe entstehen in amonium -amoniak um dann wird das zeug zu nitrit und aus dem filter raus läuft dann nitrat (all dies machen wenn es funkt. bakterien) 

dieses nitrat was aber aus dem filter kommt ist nährstoff für jegliche art von pflanzen und algen >>>>> hast du jetzt keine ausreichenden pflanzbestände , tja, dann leben die algen in einem garten eden.

wenn du pflanzen nicht im teich magst - mach es wie ich - lege neben deinem teich einen separaten, ausreichend großen bereich an, mit verbindung zum hauptteich, in dem die pflanzen ungehindert wachsen und nitrat fressen können.

tschau 

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

*Temperaturunterschiede*

Nur ganz kurz meine Erfahrungen zum Thema Temperaturunterschiede in unterschiedlichen Wasserschichten. Selbst bei Sonneneinstrahlung konnte ich in unserem Schwimmteich (85 qm, ca. 65.000 Liter) zwischen Oberflächenwasser (ca. 10 bis 15 cm, aktuell 21,1 °C) und dem tiefen Wasser (160 cm, aktuell 19,8 °C) bisher maximal 1,8 ° Temperaturunterschied feststellen. Das ist vermutlich zu vernachlässigen. Und wir haben sehr hohes Grundwasser, d.h. ab ca. 80 cm Tiefe eine zusätzliche Kühlung durch das Grundwasser.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

@ Jürgen - Tulpe fragt sich was ein Spaltsieb ist ?

Ich nehme nächstes Wochenende meine Filteranlage in Betrieb
Promax 20000 (eein Motor für den Skimmer und einer für einen
Ansagschlauch, den ich in ca. 20 cm Wassertiefe platziert habe. 
Kommt an diesen Schlauch ein Ansaugsieb ??


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

ein Spaltsieb ist ein extrem feines Metallsieb, das gebogen in einem Filterkasten (meist 25 oder 50cm breit und 70 hoch) steckt.

Das Wasser  Fällt quasi von oben durch das sieb, der Dreck bleibt hängen und gleitet durch den Bogen nach unten in einen Auffangbehälter

das war die Kurzversion der Beschreibung, sozusagen
Das Sieb ist wirklich EXTREM FEIN, denk nicht an ein Teesieb oder ein Fliegengitter... die Maschen sind nur max. 0,2mm weit
lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

So was ähnliches habe ich an meinem Regenwasserfilter.  Manche werden jetzt aufjaulen... Regenwasser im Gartenreich direkt eingeleitet....  funktioniert bei mir aber gut. Und bei 100 qm kannste ja ständig im Sommer Wasser nachfüllen wegen der Verdunstung und so. 

Hier die Kurzform: 
1. Dachentwässerung in HT Rohr zum Teich führen
2. Möglichst starkes Gefälle ausbilden, dadurch kein Frostschutz nötig
3. Rohr am Einleitungsende zum Teich mit 2 Packungen Filterwatte
   ausstopfen.
4. Rohrende mit 0,3mm Kupfergaze verschließen (Material wird in der
    Industrie als Kraftstoff-Feinfilter in Vergasermotoren eingesetzt
5. Filterwatte 2 x jährlich wechseln 

und schon haste kostenloses Wasser in feinster Qualität.    

Bis später Tulpe !


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

hallo tulpe,

bekommst du bei deinem regenwassersystem bei starkem regen und schmutzeintrag nich zuviel rückstau?
aber diese problem habe ich nicht - bei mir kommt das wasser aus dem boden   
zum thema spaltsieb - doggie hat es ja schon supper erklärt - hier noch der virtuelle teil:
http://forum.tommis-page.de/album_personal.php?user_id=11

dies ist mein spaltsieb.

was ich absolut nicht verstehe - skimmer ok
und den anderen schlauch in 20cm tiefe - der gehört auf den grund oder zumindest kurz davor - gitter ist empfehlenswert aber reinigungsintensiv.
warum legst du nict deine pumpe auf den grund - die hat ein sieb mit großer fläche welches dadurch seltener verstopft.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2003)

Rückstau ist nicht, weil das HT Rohr ca. 3m lang ist und mit 10 cm Gefälle je lfm Rohr verlegt ist. An der Hauswand habe ich einen 90 grad Winkel und dann zum Zinkfallrohr der Dachrinne noch mal  ein 1m langes HT Rohr senkrecht. Falls es mal einen kleinen Rückstau geben sollte (war bisher noch nicht), bleibt das Regenwasser im 1m hohen HT Rohr stehen. Und 1m Wassersäule drücken ja bekanntlich recht ordentlich.... Dann habe ich Quasi einen Druckfilter. Im Extremfall würde es warscheinlich eher an der Teicheinmündung das Kupfersieb samt Filterwatte rausdrücken. 

Aber wie siehts bei Dir aus ? Habe irgendwo mal gelesen dass Grund- / Oberflächenwasser auch nicht gerade der Brüller für den Gartenteich ist ??
Es sei denn man wohnt in Bayern wo das weiche Gerstensaftwasser aus der Erde spudelt  :razz:  :razz: 

Stichwort Pumpe:
Habe ich mal in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass man das Tiefenwasser nicht ansaugen soll, um es in einen aus Kieselsteinen bestehenden Bachlauf zu Pumpen. Wer mal in der Türkei im Urlaub war weiss dass die Steine Schwei... heiss werden. 


Bis später Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2003)

also, hier im Wiener Becken ist das Grundwasser 1a, nur etwas hart... aber die Werte sind bombastisch, Trinkwasserqualität

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2003)

hallo tulpe,

von diesem grundwasser haben meine eltern die meiste zeit ihres lebens  gelebt, und mein vater ist jetzt 86j --- ok - zu dieser zeit  war die belastung durch die umwelt noch nicht so stark.

also die durchschnittlichen wasserwerte - so mit tröpfchentest habe ich gemessen - die sind sehr gut - und meine fische leben alle noch und sind gesund und munter - also warum kopf machen - dafür kann ich teilwasserwechsel machen soviel ich will !!!

und seit samstag habe ich eine direkteinleitung in den pflanzenfilter - der bereinigt auch noch einwenig falls mal was nicht so supper wäre.

gruß jürgen


----------

